# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  3ο MR Βόρειος Ελλάς 1984 (16.12 - Θεσσαλονίκη)

## Polyneikos

*Μr Βορειος Ελλας 1984, το 3ο στην σειρά* 














Για την ιστορία:

*Κατηγορία κατω του 1.72

*1. Γουλτίδης Γιωργος
2. Τσιλιγκούδης Σακης
3. Ζωϊδης Μιχαλης

*Κατηγορία πανω από 1.72

*1. Τσαπακίδης Χρηστος
Την 2η θεση μοιραστηκαν οι Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης και Μπαϊμπούτης Μενελαος
3. Γιαννόγλου Ιορδανης

Καλύτερος Ποζερ
Ηλίας Παγιαννίδης 

Πλέον Μυωδης 
Γουλτίδης Γιωργος





*Γενικος Νικητης
Γουλτίδης Γιωργος

*




Μπαϊμπούτης Μενελαος

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μπαιμπούτης -Τσαπακίδης

*


* 


Τσαπακίδης - Γουλτίδης


*




* 

Τσιλιγκούδης - Γουλτίδης

*

----------


## RAMBO

αυτα ηταν σωματα :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα όλοι ήταν ένας κι ένας πολύ σκληροπυρηνικοί αθλητες , άλλη νοοτροπία και κουλτούρα τότε , ο γουλτίδης μπορεί να μην ήταν καλουπάρα αλλα είχε μια γράμωση  μέχρι το κόκκαλο και ποιότητα 

μενέλαος , τσιλικούδης , τσαπακίδης , παγιαννίδης, κεχαγιάς , όλοι καλοί και δυνατοί αθλητές , απλα δεν υπήρχαν τότε τα βοηθήματα σε συμπληρώματα και ούτε οι γνώσεις πάνω σε προπόνηση όπως μεταγεννέστερα και απλα κάναμε υπερβολές που αποδείχτηκε αργότερα .

πολύ ωραίες παλιές και ιστορικές φώτο που όσοι έζησαν εκείνες τις εποχές κατευθείαν με το μυαλό μεταφέρονται σε εκείνη την εποχή  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## m3ssias

> πραγματικα όλοι ήταν ένας κι ένας πολύ σκληροπυρηνικοί αθλητες , άλλη νοοτροπία και κουλτούρα τότε , ο γουλτίδης μπορεί να μην ήταν καλουπάρα αλλα είχε μια γράμωση  μέχρι το κόκκαλο και ποιότητα 
> 
> μενέλαος , τσιλικούδης , τσαπακίδης , παγιαννίδης, κεχαγιάς , όλοι καλοί και δυνατοί αθλητές , απλα δεν υπήρχαν τότε τα βοηθήματα σε συμπληρώματα και ούτε οι γνώσεις πάνω σε προπόνηση όπως μεταγεννέστερα και απλα κάναμε υπερβολές που αποδείχτηκε αργότερα .
> 
> πολύ ωραίες παλιές και ιστορικές φώτο που όσοι έζησαν εκείνες τις εποχές κατευθείαν με το μυαλό μεταφέρονται σε εκείνη την εποχή


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## 8avos

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## soko

Λοιπον μιας και εγω σιγα-σιγα ξεθαβω το αρχειο με της φωτογραφιες μου....να βαλω μια φωτο απο το Μρ.Βορειος Ελλας 1984! Ειναι η κατηγορια τζουνιορς κατω του 1,72cm..... :02. Welcome:

----------


## NASSER

Ο Τσαπακίδης, είχε έρθει από Γερμανία και ήταν άγνωστος στους περισσότερους. Είχε αρκετές γνώσεις και είναι ο μέντορας του Πασχάλη Τσιορνοβίτη. Ήταν από τους πρώτους που είχε ψύχωση στη προπόνηση ποδιών και αυτό φάνηκε στο μαθητή του  :01. Smile:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καποιοι μπορουν να πουν ..χαμηλο επιπεδο.   Εγω θα ελεγα σωματα χωρις το ανχος ακρεων μεθοδων μπορουσαν κ διαγωνιζοντουσαν.    Και πιστεψτε με οταν τα εβλεπες απο κοντα κ το επιπεδο σου βεβαια δεν ηταν αναλογα υψηλο ,δεν μπορουσες να μην τα θαυμασεις κ τα ζηλεψεις! :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Χρήστο η ανάλυση φωτογραφιών δεν μας επιτρέπει να έχουμε αντικειμενική άποψη. Το σίγουρο είναι πως όλοι γυμνάζονταν σκληρά με ελάχιστες γνώσεις εντός συνόρων.

----------

